

Applitude: DSL to create iPhone apps in Eclipse - netherland
http://thechangelog.com/post/3011931500/applitude-applitude-is-an-objective-c-runtime-framework

======
jdubray
I have developed a similar framework also built on Xtext, but not Applause.
The tool is cross-platform and generates back-end data services using
PHP/MySQL and HTML forms for the mobile application companion web site. It can
also connect to existing HTTP or SOAP based services.

<http://www.moppr.com>

